# Your favorite conductors in terms of arm waving.



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

We all know that conductors practice their physical gestures in front of the mirror. All conductors have their own particular style, tics, etc.
So, who are your favorites or the most picturesque?.
I must say I find Gergiev's gestures quite adequate for the Rite here!: 



I simply love Boulez's elegance:


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice thread idea! You've sucked me into footage of Kleiber in rehearsal...


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Stokowski's restrained technique looks great, like here.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Mravinsky for his solemnity and minimalism, Kleiber for his great energy, Gergiev for his hilarious gesticulations and facial expressions, Reiner for playing dracula, and Bernstein for..






Some may find the exhibitionism excessive, but I think it's wonderful.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

Carlos Kleiber is my favourite in the aspect of arm-waving.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Cheyenne said:


> Some may find the exhibitionism excessive, but I think it's wonderful.


What about this little dance here :


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Certainly this guy at present...


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Certainly this guy at present...


And he may be the best in terms of head waving to boot!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Blancrocher said:


> And he may be the best in terms of head waving to boot!


Yeah, his hair is a 3rd arm.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Cheyenne said:


> Some may find the exhibitionism excessive, but I think it's wonderful.


This was my first experience with Mahler and also what initially turned me away from his music. I found this simply appalling to watch. Such a pompous and overdone display... like he's having orgasms all the time. I couldn't get past this and it ruined the music for me. It's as annoying as watching Lang Lang. I'm glad that later I learned to appreciate a bit of Mahler through other conductors.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

I think it was Juanjo Mena that I saw who seemed to give up arm waving altogether for several bars and just let the orchestra get on with it - the BBC PO doing Beethoven's 7th at the Proms

Sir Antonio Pappano, on the other hand, can do all the arm waving he likes, if he could restrain the extent to which his mouth works, singing words to Mozart's 35th, apparently!


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I too am a big fan of maestro Gergiev. I love his rippling finger movements -- it often feels like the music is quite literally at the mercy of his fingertips. 

That said, he wins everytime for no other reason than the toothpick!


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

I like the styles of Sir Colin Davis, Sir Neville Marriner & James Levine, between others. I have never liked Karl Böhm conducting Mozart.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

This guy is the opposite of subtlety. I never did like him.






On the other hand, this is how you conduct.. It's perfect.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Furtwangler.
His whole body waved.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Bah, amateurs all. No one beats Mahler...











And then there is this:

http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2010/12/21/132200010/what-happened-to-leonard-bernsteins-hands


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Another view of the Dude...


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

the ultimate concert.............
Dudamel and Lang Lang.
UGGGHHHHH.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

DeepR said:


> This was my first experience with Mahler and also what initially turned me away from his music. I found this simply appalling to watch. Such a pompous and overdone display... like he's having orgasms all the time. I couldn't get past this and it ruined the music for me. It's as annoying as watching Lang Lang. I'm glad that later I learned to appreciate a bit of Mahler through other conductors.


Totally opposite for me. Watching those videos of Bernstein conducting helped draw me even closer to Mahler. To exude that much love and joy and be totally overcome by it, so much so that his physical body must writhe in ecstasy only proves the power Mahler's music has.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Karl Bohm (I still hven't learned how to put umlauts in , I'm an umlaut lout ), ws the great stone face.
He just stood there impassively , with virtually no expression on his face, almost nothing moving except his 
wrist , yet he ws able to get thrilling performnces out of any orchestra . His technique ws beyoind
minimallistic .


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

brianvds said:


> Bah, amateurs all. No one beats Mahler...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, what can I say? I like it very, very much 

A smile -for the case- can transmit and signify many meanings and for conducting looks great.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ludwig Spohr was a violinist at the 1813 premiere of Beethoven's 7th Symphony and Wellington's Victory, with Beethoven himself conducting. Spohr reported that Beethoven used “all manner of singular bodily movements. As a sforzando occurred, he tore his arms, previously crossed upon his breast, with great vehemence asunder. At piano he crouched down lower and lower to show the degree of softness. If a crescendo entered he gradually rose again and at a forte jumped into the air.” So Lenny and the Dude are following in a fine tradition!


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

aleazk said:


> I simply love Boulez's elegance:


You got that right! The great man is just an expressive in his own music as his gestures when conducting.

von Karajan's was probably one of the more old school dramatic.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

DeepR said:


> This was my first experience with Mahler and also what initially turned me away from his music. I found this simply appalling to watch. Such a pompous and overdone display... like he's having orgasms all the time. I couldn't get past this and it ruined the music for me. *It's as annoying as watching Lang Lang.* I'm glad that later I learned to appreciate a bit of Mahler through other conductors.


Hey now, that comparison is off-limits :lol: 
I get it, I do. At least the performance is good too.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

William Steinberg was the most economical of all conductors. The audience could barely see him move. In contrast, his assistant conductor, Donald Johanos, with the Pittsburgh Symphony was Mr Taffy. He was so elegant, he was sort of half the show in himself.

Among today's conductors, I have to admit sheepishly that I kind of enjoy Kent Nagano. I also like Gergiev. The most boring conductor I've seen recently is Christian Thielemann. 

But, I have special love for William Christie and Emmanuelle Haim who both seem to enjoy their work so much. Their love for what they are doing is infectious.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

I have no admiration for conductor theatrics. My man (for their lack of them) is *Pierre Boulez*.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

There was one conductor a while ago (sadly, I forget his name) who had black curly hair that was slightly long, and a white face. At the beginning of the concert, at least. I remember that by the end, the conductor, who had so much enthusiasm, perhaps realized that brushing his hair that morning to keep it neat came to no avail, and his face was cherry-red.... I even believe that there was a drop of sweat near the end of the third movement....


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Günter Wand was a very nice waver for a octogenarian!

*Schubert* and *Bruckner* for Your Viewing!

/ptr


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The less display,the happier I am.

Charles Munch, a total minimalist as to gesture, and bare hands no baton.

Similarly, Pierre Boulez.

The fact they both do it so well is proof the rest is just not necessary.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

ptr said:


> Günter Wand was a very nice waver for a octogenarian!
> 
> *Schubert* and *Bruckner* for Your Viewing!
> /ptr


Dear Ptr, who was that conductor who recommended conducting with one hand in one's pocket?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

PetrB said:


> The less display,the happier I am [...]


Seconded. Boulez is my man.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

TalkingHead said:


> Dear Ptr, who was that conductor who recommended conducting with one hand in one's pocket?


Actually, a conductor should be able to conduct very well with their right hand alone. Left hand should be used mainly for emphasis and cuing, which are not necessary gestures (cuing can be also done simply by nodding your head and looking in the right direction).

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Personally, I can't see what's wrong with a good arm wave or two. Keeps me awake.


----------



## adrem (Jun 19, 2013)

I find Charles Dutoit way of conducting very interesting (not to mention, that he's very underrated conductor). Here for example in Shostakovich 4th: 



 Others? Bernstein, Celibidache, Kleiber, Rattle.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hans Knappertsbusch was said to "conduct with his cufflinks."


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

Hah! I can just imagine it - wide with a shiny 'touch' [flick of the wrist] on the up-beat.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Sadly, Boulez is apparently almost blind right now, and also with a broken shoulder. http://www.artsjournal.com/slippeddisc/2013/08/pierre-boulez-breaks-his-shoulder.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

aleazk said:


> Sadly, Boulez is apparently almost blind right now, and also with a broken shoulder. http://www.artsjournal.com/slippeddisc/2013/08/pierre-boulez-breaks-his-shoulder.html


Yes, I heard that Boulez is really not very well these days.
I hope to see him soon at the *Strasbourg Musica festival* (20 Septemeber-5 October 2013). You can see a recent photo of him in the link I give hereafter (you'll need to download the PDF version of the programme and go to *page 21 of the PDF version*). I hope to Allah (or other deities / tooth fairies of your choice) that he lasts at least as long as Elliott Carter.
http://www.festivalmusica.org/programme


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Itullian said:


> the ultimate concert.............
> Dudamel and Lang Lang.
> UGGGHHHHH.


Dudamel and Lang Lang will be appearing together later this season at Disney Hall. I can check on tickets if you like...


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

TalkingHead said:


> Yes, I heard that Boulez is really not very well these days.
> I hope to see him soon at the *Strasbourg Musica festival* (20 Septemeber-5 October 2013). You can see a recent photo of him in the link I give hereafter (you'll need to download the PDF version of the programme and go to *page 21 of the PDF version*). I hope to Allah (or other deities / tooth fairies of your choice) that he lasts at least as long as Elliott Carter.
> http://www.festivalmusica.org/programme


Yeah, I read that his desire is to live until age 100 at least, but in a lucid way and composing, like his friend Elliott Carter. I read on an interview from this year that, two weeks before his death, Carter sent a very long letter to Boulez and Boulez commented that he was surprised by the lucidity of the writing. He said that he kept the letter as a memory when he learned that Carter died.


----------



## ScotsCondcutor (Sep 11, 2013)

A huge thank you for all these posts and videos, I am writing my PhD thesis just now focsuing on 'conducting as a language' and I am engaged in a lot of video analysis work analysing conductors use of gesture, time and space.

My contribution has to be Donald Runnicles, a wonderful mix of clarity and expression without every becoming overwhelming/bearing, a true musical diplomat and leader:


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone seen the documentary Five Days In September? Peter Oundjian gives himself a thorough sweaty workout no matter what the music is doing. All a bit OTT, and I suspect largely for the audiences benefit.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

aleazk said:


> I simply love Boulez's elegance:


Me too, that's good, clean form.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I quite enjoy my local conductor, Andris Nelsons (CBSO), when it comes to arm waving. However now he has started accompanying his gestures with loud grunts which can become a little off-putting.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

TalkingHead said:


> Yes, I heard that Boulez is really not very well these days.
> I hope to see him soon at the *Strasbourg Musica festival* (20 Septemeber-5 October 2013). You can see a recent photo of him in the link I give hereafter (you'll need to download the PDF version of the programme and go to *page 21 of the PDF version*)


That's a great photo. The most French he ever looked!


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

That's more of hair waving then arm waving...



KenOC said:


> Certainly this guy at present...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Dudamel and Lang Lang will be appearing together later this season at Disney Hall. I can check on tickets if you like...


*Conductor and soloist in war of attrition of upstaging at Disney Hall! *

*~ Stay tuned... Film at Eleven ~*


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

No one can beat Bernstein for podium gymnastics.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

drpraetorus said:


> No one can beat Bernstein for podium gymnastics.












*Gif courtesy of @DrKilroy.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

aleazk said:


> *Gif courtesy of @DrKilroy.


Somehow, that reminded me of this:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Is that Haydn's 94th?


----------

